# What is your summer blazer? linen? light wool?



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

I am looking for a light weight Summer blazer. I believe I may have to have it made to order. Is there a light weight. Open weave sack blazer OTR or linen one I have missed?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got two old 346 Brooks blazers. Hopsack, the least possible amount of lining. Comfortable on all but the muggiest days here.

I also have a linen blazer that is fully lined and actually hotter to wear.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*Blazer or Sport Coat?*

Press has a navy sport coat in a linen/poly blend as well as a wonderful nubby silk/linen/wool. The lightest navy jacket I have is an unlined silk-blend that Orvis offered a few years ago... they might have similar today. Press also used to have a raw silk navy with white buttons and patch pockets... probably available MTM.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

For a casual blazer I use an unlined cotton blazer from JC Penney's American Living collection.

For nicer occasions, I use a light wool O'Connell's blazer. It's fully lined, but still cool enough for most summer evenings.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a nice navy sportcoat that is a wool, linen, silk mix. I think the best option is a good 100s wool that is half lined. Linen wrinkles too much, cotton can be too heavy, and any jacket can be warm if the lining is sub-standard.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

Let's not forget the madras sport coat as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A BB and a Burberry blazer, in tropical/lighter weight wools, serve my need for such jackets during the warmest of months. Hmm, I wonder if they make a nave blazer in seersucker(!)?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I have an old BB 346 navy hopsack blazer, wonderful jacket, but it's a poly blend and ultimately too stifling in the heat. 

If you must wear a jacket, choose cotton first. I have a casual Ralph Lauren Polo blazer that works nicely. 

I also have a BB navy poplin suit which I split up frequently; I wore the jacket today as a blazer. Much cooler than a wool/poly blend.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Unlined RL tan blazer. For me it's not just about weight & comfort, but something that I don't feel too gross sweating through!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I always look forward to fall because it opens up my wardrobe dramatically. Not that I don't love summer, but when it comes to clothes, it's not the best season for me.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spanish company*

Mine is a 7.5 oz fresco wool (GRB?). The glitch is that it's such an open weave that it requires a full lining to avoid see-through issues.

A pretty crisp fabric. No wrinkling issues yet.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Its not open weave or linen, but the 1818 Madison blazer currently on offer from BB is quite light. I once used a vintage Southwick hopsack blazer that was virtually unlined as my summer blazer, but I must say I find that the BB is more comfortable in warmer weather. It is lighter weight and the fabric seems to breathe better. 

That said, I would be very interested in checking out the Press poly/linen offering, particularly given the current sale.


----------

